

Any suggestions on how to deal with this 2 month tech issue with Squarespace? - buckaround
http://buckaround.com/site-problems

======
buckaround
've tweeted a link to that post to the CEO this morning. If you're feeling
charitable a public shaming via retweet would be appreciated. I'm hoping it
forces action

[https://twitter.com/Richard_Branch/status/445897175969857536](https://twitter.com/Richard_Branch/status/445897175969857536)

